# 55 gallon vert...build thread



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Taking the plunge with my biggest vert tank yet. Not saying much as I've only done a 10 gallon so far....lol. I've been building tanks off and on for the better part of 20 years, but have taken a long hiatus until now. Only pictures I have so far are the initial cleaning of the tank as it sat in my garage loft for over 10years. It was formally a Paludarium. I'll post up the pictures when I get home. I plan on doing a full build thread. 

Plans: 

Full foam rock background with caves. Want to do basically a rocky cliff with air plaints/roots weaving in and out. 
Bottom 3/4 of tank possible water, but really leaning against that. 
Full custom wood hood and base (bought wood last night)


Habitants: 

?????? Maybe help me decide? 

Was going to just do a bunch of Anoles, and some tropical fish in the bottom pool, but they are pretty boring (and messy). I'd love to do darts, but I feel they would never be seen in the tank, and there wouldn't be much floor space, so I'd need a really arboreal species.

Leaning towards RET or Monkey Frogs at this point. Thoughts? 

*PICS COMING*


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Waxy monkey frogs are cool, I’m also a fan of Amazon milk frogs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

My biggest gripe with any kind of tree frog is you spend all this time and effort (and money), making the best enclosure you can for them, and 99% of the time, they are stuck to the glass. I am trying to cover as much of the glass as possible with this build to fight that. Nothing aggravates me more than 4 frogs bunched together on the side glass when they have great hiding spaces, vines, branches, etc......lol


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ranitomeya species tend to use vertical space, although they can be a little on the shy side. As far as fish, I've found a single betta does great in a paludarium setting where there isn't a lot of water flow.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

hp192 said:


> Ranitomeya species tend to use vertical space, although they can be a little on the shy side. As far as fish, I've found a single betta does great in a paludarium setting where there isn't a lot of water flow.


Yea, I want some bold species in this one. It's such a huge tank. I have three ventrimaculata in a 10 gallon vert right now, and I'm lucky to see one in a day's time.....lol. 

Tends to be the larger darts aren't climbers though, so that's why I'm leaning towards some Red Eyes or maybe Tiger leg


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

How do you intend to light this? A four foot tall viv is hard to light properly, especially when you only have 12" of width to work with. If you get a light bright enough to get to the bottom, you may find the top is over-illuminated. On 4' tanks, people sometimes find they need metal halides, and then heat can become an issue.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

Theloderma corticale for a paludarium like this?


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

The arcadia jungle dawn LED spotlight is specifically designed for vivariums over 3 feet in height and might work here.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Louis said:


> The arcadia jungle dawn LED spotlight is specifically designed for vivariums over 3 feet in height and might work here.


Yes, I would start by looking at LED spotlight/floodlights.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

According to the box, the jungle dawn spot will give PAR readings at 30cm of 670 and 360 at 40 cm. That's a lot of light but the steep dropoff might indicate that you'd still be dealing with a pretty low light environment at the bottom of a four foot tank. If your bottom 12" is a water section though I don't doubt that plants like java fern and anubias would still thrive as in my experience these will grow in almost anything other than total darkness.
This thread from here on the forum might be useful for comparing par levels of other proven lights http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/293089-par-measurements-many-lights.html


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm actually thinking of adding lights to a bottom panel that shine up. 

Really moving away from having a water "pond" at the bottom. I'm not so worried about getting light to the very bottom of the tank as in real life, the forest floor can be pretty dark, even in the day time. 

I plan on making some rivulets in the foam where if I give a heavy mist, some water will run down to the bottom of the tank and collect in a shallow "bowl" made of foam as well. If it gets too full, I can just turkey baste it out. So adding a solid panel to the bottom open part of the tank will allow me to sink some LEDs in there or what have you. Maybe color changing ones to switch to blue at night or whatever.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

I guess I can't edit my first post? Oh well, here is the first eye candy! 

Pulled down from my garage loft. DIRTY! 


You can see the silicone rings from the PVC I used as a false bottom years ago 




Nothing half a roll of paper towels, a razor, and some glass cleaner couldn't handle. The back and side wall will be covered anyway. 


Got to building the canopy and base today







It sits nice, and is light and easy to take off


Just constructed a simple base and covered with 9" high "border". This will allow for a false bottom to be hidden, and make it feel more professional. Some wood filler, sanding, and stain coming next! I picked up dark walnut stain to match the trim. It think it will look nice. I can lift the tank right out of the base too! Also made a lid for the canopy, just need to get some hinges.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you seen the thread on here, The Sinkhole? Maybe you could do something like that (and maybe even light it separately?)

Looking forward to seeing what kind of creative solutions you come up with for lighting, planting, etc.

A gradient of green would look cool -- bright lime green plants at the top, deep dark green plants at the bottom...

What critters are you thinking of putting in here?


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Was thinking Leucs, but now I might do Grey tree frogs


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

awesome idea! just my 2 cents:

for inhabitants, some of the more bold species of pumilio would be great. I have a trio of Punta Laurel that I see ALL the time in a vertical 40B. A large group of ranitomeya could work well too... in another of my tanks (30in deep) I have a group of 6 Iquitos that are quite visible too

for lighting, I used a fairly cheap LED hanging fixture (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HI3AFYM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1). Its likely not actually 300 watts, but still does the job well and Im getting lots of buds off my bromeliads 

for reference, my 40B is here (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-build-log-40b-vivariumworks-thumbs-pums.html) and the 30in column is here (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/272482-16x16x30-root-column.html). I have the Roleadro over both tanks. 

I also cant recommend vivarium works highly enough... they make awesome stuff. Also, FWIW, water features end up being a PITA and a solid ground will give the inhabitants more space to explore. The pumilio 40B regularly has juveniles hiding in the leaf litter


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

All great recommendations here! Appreciate it. 

I am still on the fence about what to put in, but I did some work over the weekend. I blacked out the back and left side of the tank, and wood filled all the gaps and screw holes. Once sanded, the base and canopy will be stained dark walnut (hoping this week) 

I started breaking up some pink foam to start the background, but realized I did not have my caulking gun for silicone (left at workshop), and I wasn't going to go buy one just to get it. I will pick it up today on my way home from work. 

As much as I try and sketch the background I want, I think I am just going to have to build as I go. I know the general looking I am going for, but my sketches always come out looking goofy...lol. 

No pictures of this weekend's work as there isn't much to show. Hoping to get some pink foam work done tonight to delight with pictures for you!


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Starting adding the foam tonight. Going for more of a slate/stacked rock background. Gaps will be filled with foam pieces (I hate Great Stuff). Will be covering everything with Drylok. Not a bad start if I do say so myself....lol.


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

What do you use for gluing the foam together? I used Gorilla glue all purpose listed foam board but was not impressed. I put bamboo skewers in some pieces to secure them. The painted with drylock.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Cakers said:


> What do you use for gluing the foam together? I used Gorilla glue all purpose listed foam board but was not impressed. I put bamboo skewers in some pieces to secure them. The painted with drylock.


I'm just using black silicone. I am adhering one side right to the glass, and then whatever side comes in contact with the below piece. I checked it this morning, and everything is holding (I even put the tank upright, and nothing fell out of place)

I figure once I fill the gaps, and get the drylock on, it's going to be held on pretty tightly.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

Looking great! IM following along!

JD


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

I wouldn't think silicone would hold but I might try it.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Silicone is holding fine so far. 

Sadly, my son was home sick from school today. Gladly, it gave me time to get the canopy and base stained. I'm still fairly new to finish woodworking, but I really like how they came together. I haven't put the base on yet because it's a very tight fit, and I still need to move the viv around. Also, I want to add leveler legs to it. 



Pretty good match


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

15" of snow today kept me home bound. What better time than to do some work on the viv! 

I got this frog cutout on Etsy. It's going to be mounted just above the surface of the canopy with LED light behind it to backlight it. 



I cut 3 stand offs, and glued them on 



I drilled three holes, and test mounted 



I've since drilled a bunch of holes behind it, will test it with a light later it's too bright in here. It's also drying after being stained. Added a hinge to the canopy as well! 

Waiting on some big pieces of wood from Josh's frogs before I continue the background.


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

that frog is sick! build is coming across nicely! 

JD


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

I GOT WOOD!! 

hehe

Seriously though, the folks at Josh's Frogs went above and beyond scouring the warehouse for larger manzanita wood (36" and above) , and shipped me 4 beautiful pieces (pics incoming) 

This was holding up the foam process as I wanted to place the wood and then continue the rock background. So excited!


----------



## KFilger (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks great so far! Would love to build something like this in the future

As far as inhabitants my votes for tree frogs. With my experience they will gradually start sleeping on bromeliads and large leaf plants as opposed to the glass. Mine tend to sleep in a different spot everday. Plus it would be awesome to watch them hunt in there!


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Grabbed one of these from Josh's Frogs. Fits PERFECTLY in the canopy, has red/white setting, white setting, and blue setting. 

At this moment, the light does reach to the bottom of the viv, and that is actually still going to come up about 9" from where it is now (bare). Some of the rock formation does block some light, but I haven't finished carving it all, so I will make sure most of it gets scaled back. 

I honestly don't mind a bright at the top, darker at the bottom. I'll do low light plants on the ground level, and high light plants closer to the top. I really don't want to do a viv like everyone else (flooded with plants). I am going for a more dead vines/old wall look with leaf litter, and some creeping vines that make their home between the rocks. Ferns, and other "shade plants" will make up the floor.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

I have that exact same Zoo Med LED fixture on a horizontal 20 gallon High. It's enough light for that at 16 inches, but there's no way it's going to have enough lumens for a 48 inch tall enclosure. Even with the magnifying lenses, it still only has 8 6500K LEDs...and the 4 red and 2 blue LEDs are too weak to really be useful in any way.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good to know. This is not going to be a heavily planted viv. The most plants will be near the top with more hardscape at the bottom. I also have some plans to add lighting at the mid/lower level as well. Stay tuned!


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Perhaps you could add a jungle dawn spotlight or something similar to the top in addition to your zoo med fixture then? It would punch a beam of light down to the floor of your viv, and may look a bit like a shaft of sunlight breaking through the forest canopy. Might go well with the intended aesthetic of your build?


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

reptileink76 said:


> I really don't want to do a viv like everyone else (flooded with plants). I am going for a more dead vines/old wall look with leaf litter, and some creeping vines that make their home between the rocks. Ferns, and other "shade plants" will make up the floor.


This is going to look *awesome*


----------



## Deltagraphic (Sep 29, 2017)

I’m really excited to see how this all comes together because I’m prepping for a very similar build. Same 55 gal verticle arrangemeng but with the rockwall stopping at about 2/3rd height and two tree trunks running the whole way up. I’m probably going to move my luecs into it once its done and cycled.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Deltagraphic said:


> I’m really excited to see how this all comes together because I’m prepping for a very similar build. Same 55 gal verticle arrangemeng but with the rockwall stopping at about 2/3rd height and two tree trunks running the whole way up. I’m probably going to move my luecs into it once its done and cycled.


Word. 

I was thinking of stopping with the foam where it is, but now I am going to bring it all the way to the bottom. Might taper it to be smaller as it goes lower, but we'll see. I like making the little platforms and caves for the frogs to use. 

How many Leucs do you think this could handle? I'm leaning heavily towards them as I know they DO climb more than most other species.


----------



## Preston (Jan 23, 2016)

Following this build for sure. Great work so far!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

reptileink76 said:


> How many Leucs do you think this could handle? I'm leaning heavily towards them as I know they DO climb more than most other species.


General rule is 10g/frog, but it also depends on how you scape and plant it (and what kind of frogs you get). With leucs, I bet you could do 6, and maybe up to 8, but then you'd need a fairly densely planted tank AND enough space/habitat/refuge for your microfauna to keep up with all the waste/being eaten. The more you put in there, the more you should lean to smaller leuc morphs.

There are some great thumbnails that would really use that space well, and wouldn't put so much pressure on the microfauna populations. Have you thought about vents? Or green or orange lamasi? They're not thumbnails (and they multiply like you'd never believe), but anthonyi and tricolors would use that space well. The tricolor 'rio' that came to the U.S. a few years ago looks real slick. Nish had them once upon a time. If you do get a group that breeds like crazy, I'd recommend trying to limit their ability to deposit tads... froglets accumulate SO FAST.

PS - when are we going to get some photo updates?


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

I plan on taking some pictures tonight. I've been holding off on building because a lot of my supplies were at my old house (getting divorced). I grabbed a bunch of stuff today to install the false bottom which is what I need to place the wood, and see how much more foam I am going to need. 

I also need to add level legs to the base, and have just been procrastinating. 

So there isn't much to show, but I'll take some snaps of the wood and progress tonight. 


I have 3 vents in a 10 gallon set-up already, so looking for something different. I really think smaller frogs would be totally lost in this new viv due to the size of the thing. Still have a ways to go before I make a firm decision. All I know is that this viv will have a small ground area, so I have to be mindful of the isopods and springtails. Hoping to devise some way to get the fruit flies towards the top of the tank for feeding, hence the little cliff platforms I am making.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Alright, some picture porn for you all. 

These are the wood pieces. 


I also installed some level legs using t-nuts and these little feet I found at Lowes. I swear, my apartment is one that Jack built, all the floors are badly crooked....lol. These should help. 





Shot with the light 


Still working on the placement of the wood of course, probably can't use it all. Big piece with the knob will be the center piece. 


I think I ticked off my neighbors enough for tonight while banging on the base


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

reptileink76 said:


> All I know is that this viv will have a small ground area, so I have to be mindful of the isopods and springtails. Hoping to devise some way to get the fruit flies towards the top of the tank for feeding, hence the little cliff platforms I am making.


With enough texture (or, honestly, root/moss growth), the hardscape can also provide refuge for springs. I use those 1" thick pressed cork slabs for my backgrounds, and the springs -- especially ones that just hatch -- find enough space in there to live. If you scrape something like a fine-toothed comb across whatever layers you're painting on the foam, I bet you provide valleys deep enough for springs to survive. You can always just constantly re-seed them though... might be a safer bet, and easier way to guarantee their distribution throughout the tank...


----------



## kayte (Sep 2, 2017)

I have no advice but I've been watching this build. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bought more silicone yesterday, and secured my zip ties from my old workshop to get the false bottom built. Hoping to do some work on this tonight and hopefully get that much closer to finishing the background at least. 

My sticking point is going to be drainage should I need it. 

If you can see in the pictures, the base does come up past the side opening (what used to be the top of course). I measured about 5 inches up from the "bottom" for a piece of glass to be silicone there to keep any stray water in the tank. However, getting it OUT would present an issue seeing as even if I put a passive drain, I'd have to send it through the wood base as well. The whole point of this build is to hide as much mechanics as possible making it strictly a "zoo quality" as possible display. I'm not going to drill the side of the 55 gallon (bottom) as it's pretty old and firmly in the wooden base. 

I was going to put a vertical drain through the false bottom that I could always siphon or use a turkey baster to empty. I might just have to go that route on this build. 

Thoughts?


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Small update here. I didn't get as much time as I wanted to work on this last night, but made up the false bottom. It stands approx 4.25" tall, and ends about 3/4" below the base lip. This is so when I hardscape the bottom of the tank, the crate will not be visible. 

Simple egg crate construction with zip ties


Added mesh all around


Obviously needs to be placed at the bottom, but need to add a glass barrier on the open side first. Did a touch more foam work too. 


I'm over-sizing a lot of the foam because I will be carving most of it back a bit. Better to have more to work with than not enough 

Cheers!


----------



## a-ha (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks good, I'm interested in how this build will turn out. Can't wait to see the final product!

Any idea on what you're going to add frog-wise?

As for drainage, the best way possible would be if you had a hole drilled for a bulkhead or something. However, it is possible to get by without one. It's a little hard to see from the pics but does the false bottom completely cover the tank (is there going to be any open water)? 

What I've seen done before was the person made a sort of door so that they could open part of their false bottom where they placed a small pump that could be turned on to help drain the water manually. If this works well enough, you might be able to do something similar with a timer so that you no longer have to manually do water changes.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like I am going to do Luces. Maybe 6 

The false bottom is the size of the tank "bottom", so no water feature. I think I am just going to put a piece of PVC through the false bottom hidden under rocks or cork bark so that I can put some tubing in to drain which I could still do through an inline pump if needed.


----------



## Fitzmke (Jan 24, 2018)

Following. Can’t wait to see how this turns out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

No tank update here, but I am putting an order in for 6 Costa Rican Auratus. I think they will love this tank, and I am excited to get it moving along for them. They will give me more motivation while hanging out in temporary quarantine enclosures.


----------



## Fitzmke (Jan 24, 2018)

What made you switch from Leuc’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Tank looks great! i cannot wait for more updates!


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Fitzmke said:


> What made you switch from Leuc’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basically the availability, and the deal I got on the Auratus. 

I like the black green look as well, and felt the Leucs were kind of more common. Leucs will be the next viv.....lol


----------



## Fitzmke (Jan 24, 2018)

reptileink76 said:


> Basically the availability, and the deal I got on the Auratus.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the black green look as well, and felt the Leucs were kind of more common. Leucs will be the next viv.....lol




Gotcha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Fitzmke said:


> Gotcha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also did some reading, and the general consensus is that Auratus will use the tank in full, and will climb the heights as well. I will have a lot of platforms they can hang out on above the floor, so I feel confident they will use the entirety.


----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice looking build. I love seeing builds for vivs as well as marine tanks for that matter, that are different from the norm. Not just another 18"x18'x18" Exo-Terra! 

I am interested in your choice of frogs. My 130g build is 26" tall and I want frogs that will utilize the vertical space. It will be quite a while before I get any frogs so I will be watching to see how yours do.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

reptileink76 said:


> I think I am just going to put a piece of PVC through the false bottom hidden under rocks or cork bark so that I can put some tubing in to drain which I could still do through an inline pump if needed.


Just make sure you put the top of the PVC higher than the leaf litter. As great as it is to totally conceal it, it's no fun getting debris in the tube... I use a coco hut covered in moss slurry to conceal mine (though with the lack of light at the bottom of your tank, you might consider something else.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

I plan on stuffing the top of the PVC with aquarium fluff, or whatever to prevent "stuff" from getting in. I think I am going to make a hinged piece of "rock" and cover the PVC as well.


----------



## sniceley (Nov 23, 2013)

Looking good so far, keep the updates coming.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

reptileink76 said:


> I also did some reading, and the general consensus is that Auratus will use the tank in full, and will climb the heights as well. I will have a lot of platforms they can hang out on above the floor, so I feel confident they will use the entirety.


My Highland Bronze Auratus use every inch of the tank from floor to ceiling. They utilize everything I put in the tank for them to climb on. Lots of fun to watch.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Just a quick build update. 

I had some glass cut for the bottom of the viv (just to stop any water seepage), and of course, I was off by 1/4" on the long side luckily. Hoping Lowes can cut that tomorrow. If not, it's only a $3 piece of glass. 

However, it's stopping the whole project because I need to start adding some wood, and can't put the false bottom in without the glass first. It's a REALLY tight fit, so I basically have one shot to put the bottom in. 

5 Auratus arrived this week, I did lose one shortly after, but the other 4 are plump and chasing fruit flies in their temp housings.

I just got 6 plants in from Josh's frogs, 2 Rabbit's foot ferns, 2 Peperomia scandens 'Variegata', and 2 Neoregelia liliputiana x smithii

This now brings the plant count for this viv to 7 plants that are patiently awaiting their new home to be finished. I have a healthy, large springtail culture rocking, and 4 cultures of flies booming, so this needs to get moving...lol

Hoping all of this drives me to get this viv closer to being finished as sometimes I hit the lazy button. This weekend is pretty open for me though, so hoping to at least get the background in and maybe even sculpted!!


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Frogs shouldn't die upon arrival... Hopefully whoever sent them understands what went wrong.

What locale are your auratus?

7 plants for a 55gal.... you weren't kidding when you said "sparsely planted".

Maybe knowing how many people are subscribed to this thread will keep you motivated to finish the tank =]


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

harrisbt said:


> Frogs shouldn't die upon arrival... Hopefully whoever sent them understands what went wrong.
> 
> What locale are your auratus?
> 
> ...


I spoke with the seller. Basically, I paid the price of 4 frogs, and got 5. The frog didn't die too long ago, I got them in on Tuesday. They are Costa Rican. All 5 are in the same type of container, so not sure what went wrong. It was the smallest of the bunch. I'll take it for now. Seller offered to send tads or ISOpods when I am ready to make up. All good there. 

I will be getting more plants, but don't want to have a million of them around the apartment....lol. Not many more. Most will be of the climbing, cascading variety along with a crap ton of planned root work.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

I have to move....  I was separated in October, moved to a new apartment. Well, expenses are getting too large, and now I have to move. My Mom kindly offered her basement free of charge ($11,400 savings in one year just on rent)

Now my dilemma is the following

1. Do I try and finish up the tank before I move (probably by June), adding weight and glass to something I need to move

2. Bring it as-is to my Mom's house, and finish it there. This means, the 4 frogs I got will be living in temp housing for a few more months.


----------



## Hercrabit (Oct 6, 2016)

I would go ahead and finish the viv and get the plants growing. Should be fine to move - I've heard of people moving across country with their vivariums with no trouble. Keep the frogs in temporary housing until after the move - they need to be quarantined for a few weeks before placed in the viv so this should work perfectly - June is only a few weeks away.
Very kind of your mom to offer free rent. My own son moved out but had to return once he discovered how expensive it is for a single person (why I live with my sister!). Yes, he has "free" rent here but he is a big help to us - helping with lawn maintenance, lifting heavy things (frequently!) and pitching in with groceries and just being here. Not to say he doesn't get a few perks - help with laundry, cooked meals, always has someone to talk to and no one invading his privacy (not too much anyway!). It works for us and hopefully will work well for you and your mom.


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

It's her house, or I am seriously thinking of converting my minivan into a living space. I've been doing a ton of reading on this lifestyle, and it really scratches my itch to not be tied down to anywhere. Of course, this probably means no frogs, but we'll see. 

Much better to be in my Mom's house, but I can save even more out on the road. The van is paid off, and plenty big enough if I build it right. Would be nice to take a 5 hour ride somewhere and not worry about a hotel, etc. 


But now we're getting off topic.


----------



## Deltagraphic (Sep 29, 2017)

Now i just want to see a fully bioactive minivan setup...


----------



## reefer (Apr 9, 2017)

Deltagraphic said:


> Now i just want to see a fully bioactive minivan setup...


My old volvo got messy enough with enough fast food bags that it was definitely bioactive


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

I am sad to report that this build is on perma-hold.  

The only thing that may get it finished is if my friend buys it from me on the condition that I finish it for him at his house. I am 100% moving to my Mom's on June 1st, and I don't want to finish this thing full of substrate, etc, and have to move it (from 3rd floor) and have to lay it down (I have the van). 

If he does not, I will put the Auratus up for sale here. 

Really bummed, but I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------

